# Identifying trees - Cutting fallen trees



## DebianDog (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello newbie here... great site. Moving on to 10 acres fully wooded but I do have "some" limited saw experience. I see I have tons to learn. Lets get started.

First question I had a few trees fall down during the recent snow storm we had here and I dispatched the fully fallen (even with the ground) ones with ease. About 10 years ago I had some cheap underpowered saw and dreaded using it. With this saw I feel like the trees are made out of frozen butter. No substitute for a good fast sharp saw, I guess. Anyway.... I have a few trees that fell but are leaning on another tree or two and was wondering the best way to attack the problem.

Secondly, I was wondering if there was a chart or guide so I do not seem so stupid to my wife. Because I said, "I was cutting a pine tree" and after the first cut she said. "Looks like cedar" :taped: Not sure if this will make a difference in her eyes but it would make me feel better to know what I am looking at. For instance we have some very tall smoothed barked white'ish trees that have red buds at the top. Beech?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 6, 2009)

:monkey:by chaps:newbie:tom trees


----------



## clearance (Mar 6, 2009)

"Trees that are leaning on another tree" I don't know you, but I care about your safety. Hung up trees are best done by someone with experience. There are many factors to be considered, things can go wrong real fast. With nasty results. Telling people how to deal with these kind of problems over the 'net is not good enough. Kind of like explaining surgery on the phone.


----------



## DebianDog (Mar 6, 2009)

clearance said:


> . Kind of like explaining surgery on the phone.



Yeah I figured :censored: Maybe I will have "them" do it since I have another big tree near the house I have no desire to mess with.



> chaps



I was looking at those after wondering into the safety forum and seeing some of the pictures.


No good tree identification sites eh? I have looked but most show the leaves and being winter.... I guess I will have to wait.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 6, 2009)

Check out this discussion for good tips on how to get started with tree ID's in your area: 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85568

The Firewood forum here at AS usually gets you rapid responses when you post pictures of trees/wood. Of course, an arborist (by definition) knows his trees, too!


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 6, 2009)

Just put a pic up, and you'll probably get the tree identified. You'll also get more advice on the leaners with pics too.


----------



## DocDryden (Mar 6, 2009)

*DebianDog take a look at the mess I have…..*

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=87536&highlight=leaners


----------

